# Is my protein shake right for me?



## wizkhalifa (Apr 23, 2011)

Hi i just bought Pro Circuit MAXI MASS weight gainer (clock link below to see a picture). Im 16 and weigh 125 pounds and pretty skinny. My whole arms,legs,and body is skinny do I decided to go with a weight gainer. The guy told me I should take it twice a day. Is this right for me since Im so skinny then I just work out for MUSCLE? i want the look muscular(insted of a twig) and have the physical intensity on the inside. So is this gonna do? I dont eat that much during a typical day....

http://i00.i.aliimg.com/photo/v0/212429094/MAXI_MASS_Weight_gain_formula_Health_Food.jpg


----------



## wizkhalifa (Apr 23, 2011)

anybody has an answer? please?


----------



## SpiTFirE1466867971 (Aug 6, 2009)

no type of protein is going to work if you "don't eat much" mate, its a supplements to your diet not a replacement


----------



## wizkhalifa (Apr 23, 2011)

SpiTFirE said:


> no type of protein is going to work if you "don't eat much" mate, its a supplements to your diet not a replacement


Yes i know but if i start eating more and use this weight gainer,and i work out 3 times a week, will i gain muscle or just fat?!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

wizkhalifa said:


> Yes i know but if i start eating more and use this weight gainer,and i work out 3 times a week, will i gain muscle or just fat?!


If you gain muscle or fat is down to overall calories through the day, you have not given us enough information to hazard a guess...

So what is your daily calorie count at the moment?

Spitfire is correct a protein shake is a supplement to supplement a daily diet.....


----------



## benchpress98 (Jul 19, 2009)

6 meals a day m8 with plenty of protein decent carbs and fats. i kwow 6 meals a day seems huge when u first start out but just keep them small meals 2 start with then go from there.

eats loads

train hard

plent of rest

thats all it takes m8 2 start packing some muscle on. also keep ya routine simple and just focus on adding bit more weight 2 the bar each week.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

How easily you gain muscle or fat is down your own metabolism and your body's response to insulin.

I personally have never heard of the brand of weight gainer you have bought so cannot pass comment on its quality or lack of so don't know if it's loaded with sugar or a good choice.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

if your trying weight gainers i would give Extreme Mass a go ..... i have tried pretty much every type of gainer on the market and this has been the best by far

it wont bloat you out, comes in great flavours and gives quality results .. i have managed to put on 12 lbs of good weight in the last 2 months using this product

check it out on the Extreme Nutrition web site


----------



## Temp (Apr 1, 2011)

iv got 22" inch biceps and i take cnp promass you should try it......:smash:

i don't think new members need extreme rammed down there throats the moment they step in the door, doug pays enough for advertising to sell his products with out forum members pushing it on every one that joins especially when it has little or nothing to do with the OP


----------



## Temp (Apr 1, 2011)

fleg said:


> Hardly rammed down their throats bud. People can only speak from experience and if extreme is the product they like why not suggest it?


there no problem with suggesting it fleg .... when the person has asked for suggestions.

i dont recall the op asking for any do you?

i could probably put money on the fact that no matter what the question is there will be some one ignoring it to plug a product, when the forum is full of advertisement signage, banners and reminders of discount do you really need members to push it in almost every thread regardless of the topic ?


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

I have tried several different products from an array of different suppliers.

Are you suggesting that I only name the ones that are not visibly advertised on the forum. If anyone finds that a product works for them why should they not promote it.

As for waiting till people ask for the info, sometime this kind of reply is just a natural progression of the thread.

That's my opinion anyway.

beep beep


----------



## wizkhalifa (Apr 23, 2011)

heres the info for amount of protein etc....

PRODUITS - MAXI MASS


----------



## Temp (Apr 1, 2011)

roadrunner1 said:


> As for waiting till people ask for the info, sometime this kind of reply is just a natural progression of the thread.


how so? they guy has purchased a product and has not given any indication he is interested in buying anything else,

i cant be a arsed to say any more as ignorance is evidently bliss .


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Temp said:


> there no problem with suggesting it fleg .... when the person has asked for suggestions.
> 
> i dont recall the op asking for any do you?
> 
> i could probably put money on the fact that no matter what the question is there will be some one ignoring it to plug a product, when the forum is full of advertisement signage, banners and reminders of discount do you really need members to push it in almost every thread regardless of the topic ?


suggesting other products is fine i dont see why you have an issue....

the banners and discout codes and advertisement help me pay for the board to run just like every other forum on the net....


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Temp said:


> iv got 22" inch biceps and i take cnp promass you should try it......:smash:
> 
> i don't think new members need extreme rammed down there throats the moment they step in the door, doug pays enough for advertising to sell his products with out forum members pushing it on every one that joins especially when it has little or nothing to do with the OP


how is suggesting a product i have used and found to be good , ramming it down someones throat!!! i dont work for extreme nor am i on commission so i have nothing to gain apart from passing on my knowledge and experience:axe: to a member


----------



## Temp (Apr 1, 2011)

PScarb said:


> suggesting other products is fine i dont see why you have an issue....
> 
> the banners and discout codes and advertisement help me pay for the board to run just like every other forum on the net....


i dont have a "issue" i said it is not nessary in every thread when it is irrelevant to the topic, i think every one knows what advertising is for, i confused why you brought that up.



Dr Manhattan said:


> how is suggesting a product i have used and found to be good , ramming it down someones throat!!! passing on my knowledge and experience:axe: to a member


i didn't say you specifically were ramming it down his/peoples throats i said it being plug in almost every thread was.

your over looking the point, the guy didn't ask for a suggestion, its like going to a car dealers saying iv just brought a mazda and the sales person saying iv got a bmw and like it so you should try one.... what has that got to do with what the guy asked in the 1st place? (and to be fair you passed on a opinion not knowledge)

rather then miss quote people, or take things out of context you could just read whats actually said guys


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

I addressed what you had posted mate hence my comment on advertising, I certainly did not bring it up.......please get things back on topic


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Temp said:


> i dont have a "issue" i said it is not nessary in every thread when it is irrelevant to the topic, i think every one knows what advertising is for, i confused why you brought that up.
> 
> i didn't say you specifically were ramming it down his/peoples throats i said it being plug in almost every thread was.
> 
> ...


are you the type of guy who writes into points of view to complain about tv programmes .... cant believe this is really an issue for you lol


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Temp said:


> how so? they guy has purchased a product and has not given any indication he is interested in buying anything else,
> 
> i cant be a arsed to say any more as ignorance is evidently bliss .


you seem really agitated b this , have you tried Extreme Pro 6 before you post a thread ... i find it really helps me think clearly and is the best protein i have tried :high5:


----------



## Temp (Apr 1, 2011)

Dr Manhattan said:


> are you the type of guy who writes into points of view to complain about tv programmes .... cant believe this is really an *issue* for you lol





Temp said:


> i don't have a "issue"


are you the type of guy who doesn't read?



Dr Manhattan said:


> you seem really agitated b this , have you tried Extreme Pro 6 before you post a thread ... i find it really helps me think clearly and is the best protein i have tried :high5:


does it make you as a adult mind write immature things on forums too?

i don't like the taste of pro-6 plus as a time released protein im confused why whey (quick) makes up the highest ratio of the protein instead of something slow

ps its a post not a thread tut tut


----------



## preparde (May 19, 2011)

I have a question for everyone, if I were to start using creatine while I'm already using whey protein, bsn syntha 6 to be exact, what creatine would you recommend using? Is there a specific one that you prefer over others?


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

BSN syntha 6 is only 55% protein, it's also full of milk protein which is high in fat and lactose (milk sugars).

It won't matter what kind of creatine you use, protein has no real bearing on how the creatine will work other than if you are intolerant to the milk protein it could effect digestion/absorption.

I'm not going to get into the debate on the mention of Extreme Nutrition products on here other than to say many of the members of this forum are friends of mine or athletes I've helped or advised. I asked them to join Musclechat and they all use Extreme Nutrition products, I can't help the fact that they they get on well with the products and recommend them to others.

Extreme Nutrition has paid for the existance of this forum for a good few years now in exchange for our advertising. Most of the members on here come looking for advice, most of the most knowledgeable people on here are athletes I brought to the forum and you all have made gains from their advice.

If anyone wants to stump up the money they can buy the advertising spaces or buy me out of the forum and they won't see any Extreme ads, I couldn't really give a fukk, I spend a lot of time on here giving advice to people for free so could be spending the time on more productive aspects of my business or enjoying some down time. However, you may still get told to use Extreme by the people with the most knowledge/experience on here who people take advice from.

Now getting back to the original posters question, the product you've bought sucks, it's only 17% protein so is mostly fat and sugars. You've not gone into diet/training/body type so we can't say if you'll get fat or not. You wont build much muscle on 2 of those a day if you're not eating enough protein ALTHOUGH it is a start and better than nothing.


----------



## kriptikchicken (Mar 6, 2006)

Temp said:


> iv got 22" inch biceps


So do most of the women that eat at my local McDonalds!


----------



## Thane (Jun 22, 2011)

Well In my view Protein does well if it is taken in natural form that is available in Meat , eggs. Moreover you might also need to do hard exercise and eat foods hat contain fat . You also need to take proper sleep .


----------

